# Another carrier question...



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a purse type carrier for Candy and was interested in a Kwigy Bo Alex-but looks like larges are pretty much out of stock everywhere. I think the smaller size would be too small for Candy as it lists the width at only 5 inches. Candy is 7 months old and is 8 and 1/2 inches long, 7 and 1/2 inches tall (withers) and weighs 3 and 1/2 pounds. She has already outgrown a size XS Celltei carrier which we only used once!! I want to make sure I get a carrier that will work for her when she is full grown. She is a pup who likes to stretch out as opposed to curling up. What do you all think size wise??

Also does anyone have a Petote Genevieve? I really like the looks of this one, especially in platinum. If so-how do you like it?

One other I have looked at is the House of Dog Paw carrier-but it looks HUGE in the pictures and possibly heavy,too. 

I need to order something soon as I may be taking her on a plane trip with me in 2 weeks!! I have something I can use-but I'd like a nicer looking (but lightweight) carrier. I have a medium Celltei-but it is too large (and it's heavy). 

So if anyone has suggestions- I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Jocelyn!

I'm not sure about the other carriers you mentioned but...
I originally got the large Kwigy Bo Alex bc I thought Lola would be too big for the small one but she was actually swimming in the large one and it was uncomfortable for me bc if she went from one side to the other, the weight would shift dramatically. Although, I would take her on a plane in the large one just bc there's more room. The small one suits her just fine for outings and she still fits in the small one zipped with no issues. Lola is bigger than your Candy at 5lbs and 12 inches long. 

Hope this helped a little. Have a great trip!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I went to the Nationals last year I went to Petsmart and found a carrier by American Tourister. It was larger than I needed but like Diana thought it would be better for her to have more room to move around. After the flight I felt a smaller bag would have been fine. 

The bag I bought for the flight is nice and sturdy - have you checked out PetSmart or PetCo or locally? Never know what you might find...


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> When I went to the Nationals last year I went to Petsmart and found a carrier by American Tourister. It was larger than I needed but like Diana thought it would be better for her to have more room to move around. After the flight I felt a smaller bag would have been fine.
> 
> The bag I bought for the flight is nice and sturdy - have you checked out PetSmart or PetCo or locally? Never know what you might find...


I checked out both Petsmart and Petco locally-nada!!!! Maybe they got wiped out at Christmas!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

angelgirl599 said:


> Hi Jocelyn!
> 
> I'm not sure about the other carriers you mentioned but...
> I originally got the large Kwigy Bo Alex bc I thought Lola would be too big for the small one but she was actually swimming in the large one and it was uncomfortable for me bc if she went from one side to the other, the weight would shift dramatically. Although, I would take her on a plane in the large one just bc there's more room. The small one suits her just fine for outings and she still fits in the small one zipped with no issues. Lola is bigger than your Candy at 5lbs and 12 inches long.
> ...


thanks- so maybe the smaller size would be OK. I know the length and height would be plenty big for her- it's the width that is worrying me! 5 inches is soooo tiny!! Maybe I'll use the lightweight one I have on the plane and buy the smaller Kwigy Bo to use while I'm there.After all we'll be staying in Palm Beach and Candy needs to look nice to shop on Worth Avenue  I'll also be taking my new travel stroller since it is so lightweight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you want to borrow my American Tourister bag?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I got like the last Kwigy bo Alex large anywhere! 

I've had it for like 2 weeks now and it's great! 

I think there may be more in stock in the next few months


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Do you want to borrow my American Tourister bag?


Pat, that is so sweet of you to offer!!! but I do have a bag I can use- I was just looking for an excuse to buy another!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Orla said:


> I think I got like the last Kwigy bo Alex large anywhere!
> 
> I've had it for like 2 weeks now and it's great!
> 
> I think there may be more in stock in the next few months


Hmmm, makes you wonder how they can stay in business when they don't have hardly any stock!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Pat, that is so sweet of you to offer!!! but I do have a bag I can use- I was just looking for an excuse to buy another!!


:thumbsup:.....oh yes.....I know that feeling well......:innocent:


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Here is one that appears to be available in Large.

Kwigy-Bo Brown Alex Bag

Also looks like it might be available in Silver.

http://www.muttropolis.com/products2.cfm/ID/7559/name/Alex-Lux-Silver-Dog-Carrier


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They have a new one on ebay in the Silver.

Silver KWIGY-BO Alex Luxe Dog pet Purse Carrier - eBay (item 260713945056 end time Jan-28-11 12:11:01 PST)


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you Lynn and angelsugar. I think I will hold out for the black or the gold luxe-they are supposed to be in later this month.

Here is an update on the different bags so far that I have been considering

I went to a local boutique and she had the large Kwigy Bo Alexa in brown which is the same size as the Alex. Candy seemed to like the size as she sprawled in the bottom of it and didn't want to come out! I think she would be too cramped in the smaller size -she'd be fine around town, but I think it would be too confined for a plane trip. If she had had it in black I probably would have bought the Alexa-but still prefer the looks of the Alex. It did seem very large to me,though. Wish they made an in between size.

I also talked with another boutique about the Petote Genevieve- he said it was not one of his favorites as it was quite bulky and the straps were wide. Might work fine for a taller person, but as I'm only 5'1" he did not suggest it. He recommended the Petote Metro 2 in sable (which is black) in a size small.. I am considering this,but it is more expensive than I wanted to spend, but still much less than the regular Metro.

I also talked with a boutique that carries the House of Dog Paw carrier. It really looks like a beautiful carrier and I found it for a great price, but the weight is 3 pounds, 13 oz. which makes it even heavier than my Celltei medium brocade carrier which I think is very heavy at 3 pounds, 7 ounces.

So in case anyone else is looking and comparing carriers I thought I'd pass along what I had found out so far.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's great info...thanks!!! I like to see the bags in person now (with doglet in tow) so they can try them on for size. Nothing I hate worse than ordering something I think will be perfect and then finding out that it's not. Such a hassel having to return ship. 

I liked the Celltei's too, but found two of mine have bodies a bit too long to fit comfortably...had no idea that it would be heavy too. Didn't really think about that weight at the time but after carrying it + dog for awhile, your shoulder would start to hurt 

Pat, your idea about checking out the Petcos/Petsmarts was a good one...I do think they got wiped out at Christmas though - was in not too long ago and pickins were slim. Hopefully they'll get new shipments in soon...


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

The large will be in stock later this month 

If you would like to be place on my waiting list let me know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been looking around on line....I really like this one!!! It's pretty expensive, but I really like it.

getaway brown pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I've been looking around on line....I really like this one!!! It's pretty expensive, but I really like it.
> 
> getaway brown pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


Pat- that's a beautiful carrier!!! I think you should get it first then let me know how you like it:chili::chili:

Do you think they are wrong on the dimensions- surely it must be taller than 9 (almost 10 inches) from the bottom to the top of the handles!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Pat- that's a beautiful carrier!!! I think you should get it first then let me know how you like it:chili::chili:
> 
> Do you think they are wrong on the dimensions- surely it must be taller than 9 (almost 10 inches) from the bottom to the top of the handles!!!!


Those measurements are of the carrier itself. It says the total height from bottom to top of handles is 20"


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oops- my mistake!! I wonder who makes that bag as I've noticed Bitch New York prices are frequently much higher than other places. The House of Dog carrier is $400.00 on that site and recommended retail is $295.00!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

rdb911 said:


> The large will be in stock later this month
> 
> If you would like to be place on my waiting list let me know.


 Ryan,I sent you a pm


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I've been looking around on line....I really like this one!!! It's pretty expensive, but I really like it.
> 
> getaway brown pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


OK- I found who makes the bag. JARADEN - With The Accent On Your Pet. It is available in black or brown as a pre order (shipment to arrive the end of January) and it is $150.00


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the PeTote Metro (similar) it's a beautiful bag but Izzy feels very "trapped" inside of it, and it wrecks her topknot when she sticks her head out of the little head hole. I've also had a Bali bag, and a Kelle bag, and a Rio from them.

Honestly of all the bags we've had the Hot Dog Take Away is our favorite for daily around town travel and the Petote Rio is my favorite for airplane travel. 

Every owner and dog seem to have a bags that they prefer so you'll probably get lot's of opinions.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Check out this one....

Snoozer Airline Pet Boarding Bag, Meets FAA Guidelines for Carry on Baggage


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i have several (5) kwigy-bo bags, the petote genevieve, the petote metro 2 (gorgeous, but heavy), etc. and my favorite one to travel with is the sturdibag large divided (i have 2 maltese now). its lightweight, smooshes under the seat without collapsing on the dogs and VERY discrete. also manly enough that my hubby will carry it through the airport if i'm tired. 

Pet Carrier

for walking around town or running errands, i love my kwigy-bo's.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Check out this one....
> 
> Snoozer Airline Pet Boarding Bag, Meets FAA Guidelines for Carry on Baggage


thanks for the link, Pat. I'll take a look.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

tamizami said:


> i have several (5) kwigy-bo bags, the petote genevieve, the petote metro 2 (gorgeous, but heavy), etc. and my favorite one to travel with is the sturdibag large divided (i have 2 maltese now). its lightweight, smooshes under the seat without collapsing on the dogs and VERY discrete. also manly enough that my hubby will carry it through the airport if i'm tired.
> 
> Pet Carrier
> 
> for walking around town or running errands, i love my kwigy-bo's.


thanks for your input, Tami. I thought I might want a Petote metro 2 in sable, but you are the second person to say it is heavy. As it is an expensive bag, I really appreciate the input. It would be so nice to have someplace to actually see and try these bags!!
I'm also thinking the Sturdibag might be the best choice for the airline as it is so lightweight.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

wooflife said:


> I have the PeTote Metro (similar) it's a beautiful bag but Izzy feels very "trapped" inside of it, and it wrecks her topknot when she sticks her head out of the little head hole. I've also had a Bali bag, and a Kelle bag, and a Rio from them.
> 
> Honestly of all the bags we've had the Hot Dog Take Away is our favorite for daily around town travel and the Petote Rio is my favorite for airplane travel.
> 
> Every owner and dog seem to have a bags that they prefer so you'll probably get lot's of opinions.


thanks for your opinion!! I want to get a Hot Dog bag later this Spring. It's not quite what I'm looking for on this trip as I need something where I can conceal Candy a little more!


----------

